# 18+ Sci-fi web comic



## Prismhawk (Sep 15, 2019)

I am writing a long form +18 Erotic Space-themed comic that updates on Wednesdays. 

It is full of sexy space shenanigans and exciting adventures 

Check it out here: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/32837154/

or on Twitter 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1166727580780654594


----------

